# Nematodes or worse?



## whitetiprs13 (Aug 12, 2011)

I purchased a culture of dwarf white isopods from one of the sponsors on the board about a month ago and recently noticed these guys crawling around inside. If anyone knows what they are please chime in, Hopefully they are not nemerteans. They are very small and translucent and dont seem to be bothering the isopods. 

you can see them on the leaf in the front and the watermelon rind as well


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Most likely Nematodes, especially as they aren't hunting down those tasty little springtails! Most of the Nematodes we run across in our vivs are harmless. Some are actually beneficial.


----------



## whitetiprs13 (Aug 12, 2011)

should I start a new culture of isopods with a few adults from the culture with the nematodes? 

If so what is the best way to prevent introducing the nematodes in the new culture?


----------

